
Introducing Cloudnode Developer Shell - js4all
https://blog.cloudno.de/blog/2016/02/22/introducing-cloudnode-developer-shell/
======
js4all
We have added a shell that runs in your browser. All tools like cloudnode-cli,
nodejs, redis-cli, mongo, docker are pre-installed. Work from everywhere,
install nothing.

